# Fail at 145 kg bench press so disappointed



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

So disappointed lads!

Tried to do 150 kg on flat batch press today

Was doing 10x50 8x70 2x90 2x100 1x110 1x120 1x130 1x140

Than tried 145 and could t lift it from my chest ,thanks god wife was there to help otherwise would break my room!

Normally I do 10x50 10x70 10x90 10x100 6x110 3x120 1x130 so I thought I loose to much power while doing all

Of that and if I do just x1 I could lift more,but it looks like this is not case with me!

I am 95 kg and 185 cm and currently on Deca,sustanon cycle so I think this is it; because this is my 3 cycle and kind of always

Lifting same while on cycle ,and without cycle I can still lift 120 kg so this is not huge improvement while on cycle I think!

I think I hit platou or whatever you call it or I just can break throw my natural limit even with help of roids!

So disappointed and sad today!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

get some tren in there youll be bouncing 150 in no time lol on a serious note keep at it mate.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I think to much warm ups there mate lol

I do 60kg x15

100kg x 10

130kg x 3

150kg x 7

Then 150kg x 6-7

150kg x 6-7

If I was u I'd jump from 100kg to 125kg to 145kg


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

What does your normal bench routine look like?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

140kg is pretty impressive mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Aye fatigue would have deffo played in there m8, trying doing less to start off with.

Even still v impressive pal nice 1


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep at it mate, i think youve done a bit much before hand but if you want to improve ur 1rpm maybe adpot 5x5 aor 5x3.

Best of luck !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^as said too many warmups, impressive benching though mate!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

try this...

with a spotter load 170kg on the bar, both of you lift the bar off, then on your own concentrate on the negative rep lowering it down slowly, then with help from spotter press up...

then load the 145kg on the bar, it'll feel loads lighter and you 'may' get the rep...

the mindsets an amazing thing, you'll trick your mind into thinking it sooooo much lighter than it is...


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

adlewar said:


> try this...
> 
> with a spotter load 170kg on the bar, both of you lift the bar off, then on your own concentrate on the negative rep lowering it down slowly, then with help from spotter press up...
> 
> ...


Interesting concept. May have to give it a go myself!


----------



## jenny4all (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice Thought i appreciate your concept.kepp on.

www(dot)joestokerfitness(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

That's well impressive, I'm 98kg and max out about 120kg for 6-8


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Agree too many reps must have been blowing at the end!

When I went to go 180kg bench last week which I got 2 reps of (I need to announce this fact I'm so happy...sorry!) I went the following:

20 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

6x 140kg

2 x 180kg

12 x 100kg

Job done.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

The reps aren't going to make a huge difference, especially as he was tapering down before going for max.

I think the problem lies with your standard bench training. Post up your bench routine. There will most likely be tweaks that can be made that will help build your bench up. Also, make sure your form is bang on - makes a huge difference.


----------

